# Trying to decide better finish



## scturner (Aug 10, 2005)

Hello all!

Lately I've been struggling with a better finish to use on my pens and peppermills. I've grown tired of friction polish, I have been using Hut crystal coat for some time but it fades away and looks muddy rather quickly.

I've also been considering getting True-oil gunstock finish to try but seems it has some down sides as well. I want something that will not change the color of exotic woods too much but understand that True-oil is basically tung oil and will penetrate the wood but takes a long time to dry...so....

At the top of the list I think is Enduro. Takes time to do it right but the finish results look great! I want something that will really shine and hold up well over time.

Lastly, I went to the Enduro website but can't find where to order the goods (the starter kit) and also didn't see where they are located. I always like to know where a company is to judge how long it will take for shipping. 

If anyone knows where their located and how to order their products I'd appreciate it much.

Thanks,


----------



## olsenla (Aug 10, 2005)

David,

Here is their address and telephone number.  I just called and told him I was a penturner from IAP and he knew just what I wanted.  Arrived two days later.  Real good service and friendly people.

Larry

1242 Puerta Del Sol
San Clemente, CA 92673 
Hours: 8 a.m. - 5p.m. Monday through Friday 

(949) 366-2322
(800) 696-0615


----------



## wayneis (Aug 10, 2005)

You cannot order online, you have to call their 800-696-0615 number.  They are in San Clemente, CA.  Lastly, you want the Wat-R-Base starter kit.

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 10, 2005)

David--if you select Enduro, I strongly suggest you follow the instructions provided by wayneis.  They are posted (conspicuously []) in the Finishing forum.


----------



## mick (Aug 10, 2005)

Wayne, I'm curious What's the cost of the starter kit?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 10, 2005)

$25 plus shipping.  The shipping has gone up lately.  One of my friends ordered, and I think the total was close to $40.  I feel it is worth it.


----------



## scturner (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for the order and location info for Enduro. I'll print that out. Sounds like a real good finish that will last, but $40 total for the kit and shipping sounds steap to me, maybe due to gas prices these days, but then again you "do" get what you pay for.


DCBluesman,

Ok, I'll go by wayneis instructions to apply it. Thanks.

Thanks guys,


----------



## mick (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks William!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 10, 2005)

No problem, Mike.  Just remember that you get a quart of each, which for pen turning lasts a long time.  Get you a couple of plastic dispenser type bottles to put the sealer and poly into for ease of use.  Keep the can clean, something I didn't do, or you will have trash in the last of the material, which is frustrating.  If there is a turner near you, split the cost.  A pint of each will also last a long time.  One change in Wayne's instructions is to let the poly also sit overnight before finishing.  Also, if you can let the final product cure a couple of days before assembling the pen I feel you will get fewer dents in your finish.


----------



## wayneis (Aug 10, 2005)

William my instructions should say that both the sealer and the Enduro should cure overnight before finishing.  Did I goof?  I'll have to re-read them.

I do need to add to them because I have changed a couple things.  First if you are going to use Enduro to finish any of the oily woods like cocobolo or olive wood then I now use a Lacquer sanding sealer like Mylands sells.  I put it on just like the sealer that comes with the Enduro and I also let it set overnight to cure before sanding and putting on the Enduro.  Then after that cures overnight I sand with MM from usually 1800 through 12,000.  Like William says, you still need to treat the blanks rather careful for a few days until the sealer and Enduro fully cures.

Wayne


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 10, 2005)

Wayne, your disciple would never say that you goofed.  I would rip my cyber tongue from my cyber mouth before I would utter such!  [:0] However, the directions that are posted as a sticky do have this included:  "From what I've found the cure time is a little faster for the poly that the sanding sealer, I only let the Enduro cure for 3 or 4 hours."

I think what Lou posted was your original directions posted at the Yahoo site, and it needs a small tweaking.  Thank you for reminding me about your change for oily woods, I had forgotten that.


----------



## wayneis (Aug 11, 2005)

I need to rewrite them, some day soon.

Wayne


----------



## malathan (Aug 12, 2005)

David, if you are considering other finishes besides Enduro, you might give "arm-r-seal" a try.  I questioned General Finishes about the durability and they said that the finish will work great as it is tough enough for floors.  Other than the long cure time (12 hours between coats...3-5 coats total), I like it better than Enduro.  If you are in the Portland OR area, you are welcome to come by and get some Enduro as I am not that happy with it.  I can get the finish to come out half way decent, but if you looked closely, it had a look and feel of plastic.  

"Arm-r-seal" has the look I am after, is VERY easy to apply, easy to fix finish (already dropped pen after assembled.  little MM and few coats of finish over damaged area and it all blends into rest to point can't see it), and very durable.  Downside: several days to put finish on (cure time).


Take a look at posting from week ago ( http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8270 ).  Especially follow link in post to Czarcastic picture of his baron pen, very nice looking.

- Clayton


----------



## MDWine (Aug 13, 2005)

Clayton: How are you applying a coat of Arm-R-Seal?  Wipe-on? Spray? Dip?  Sounds durable enough!


----------



## malathan (Aug 13, 2005)

I wipe on, then wipe off.  When I wipe off, I wipe with the grain and wipe lightly so as not to remove all.  I put 3+ coats.  It is very durable.  Even more, easy to do repairs as finish blends in with one below it.


----------



## scturner (Aug 13, 2005)

Clayton,

Arm-R-Seal does sound like what I'm after. I've decided to pass on the Enduro for now. Now that you mention A-R-S, I was at Woodcraft the other day and looked right at the A-R-S (Arm-R-Seal) on the shelf and thought about getting it but was frustrated with finishes so I just got a bottle of Crystal Coat to finish a pen and peppermill with. 

I looked at the A-R-S finish on Czarcastic bowls and hollow forms and it looks just great! to me. Haven't seen his pen yet but will take a look. That kind of finish looks very natural, yet see thru and clear. I don't mind the wait time between coats if I can get a durable clear finish like that.
There's only 1 kind of A-R-S right? Comes in a green, blue can...can't remember.

So, you just wipe it on, wipe off and wait about 12 hrs between coats...I can do that!

Hey, that reminds me of an Olympic water based poly finish I picked up at Lowes a while back and tried to use on a peppermill. I thought, what the heck I'll give this a try. I put on a coat with a chip brush, wiped it off with papper towel, didn't look so good. Applied another coat, same way, and it didn't look any better. I buffed it with the beall system but could never get a decent shine for nothing, so poly's out the window..gone!

I'll pick up a can of Arm-R-Seal and give it a try using the instructions given here. Don't think I'll need the sanding sealer but if it helps I'll get some.

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## jwoodwright (Aug 14, 2005)

Where do you get arm-r-seal?  No Woodcraft in Alaska...


----------



## malathan (Aug 14, 2005)

Both Rockler and Woodcraft sell it.  I do not know shipping restrictions to Alaska, but might give them a call to see about ordering online.  Off of Rocklers website (http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=10928&sid=AFD28) it states ground only.  Is there shipping to alaska via ground?


----------

